# Looking for a compact manlift rental suggestion



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

What brand/model should I look for if I needed to rent a small manlift to work inside a residential house and be able to reach a 20 foot ceiling? Weight and maneuverability is a concern of mine. It will be moving on the ground floor over a basement, not a slab.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know who the big rental outfit is in your area, but we use United Rental.
When we need a specific lift, we just call them, or the rep we deal with, and tell them the job needs. They figure it all out and recommend a lift that they have, for the job.

FWIW: Tip, remember to ask for ALL the costs of the lift rental. Some places like to quote the lift ONLY rental cost. Then after you are done with it, they will hit you with the fees for drop off, pick up, and gas (if gas powered lift) = $ several hundred dollars more...


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I doubt there is a motorized lift suitable to use over a wood floor. It would have to weigh too much to meet safety factors. It would also be extremely hard to access the interior of a home with something that big.

Why not just use a rolling scaffold, or multiple scaffolds with picks? 
Joe


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Genie makes a one man motorized lift that fits through a standard doorway, and is fairly light weight since it has to be pushed around by hand, I think it has a max height of 25'.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Genie makes a one man motorized lift that fits through a standard doorway, and is fairly light weight since it has to be pushed around by hand, I think it has a max height of 25'.


The Genie AWP 25S looks like it'll fit the bill for me.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The Genie AWP is the first choice for one man on wood decks. Rent it with the "super straddle" accessory if you need to get over obstacles you can't move.


----------

